# Portuguese polyphony is awesome,but snob by chauvinism, dont like Portugal masters!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Once i was , on talk classical asking for detail on portuguese polyphony, ssomeone i wont mention said i quote,,: Portugal is a s(word) hole nothing good came from portugal,, my a(word),, after what i found out, mind my language if foor purpose sake of defending Portugal renaissance masters..

*Manuel Cardoso on GimelL:the requiem , miiss miiserere mihi domine & his requiem on Gimell record by Tallis Scholars are breath taking & captivating!!*

Duarte Lobo on the affored mention label and naxos for is requiem.

*Than the divine missa of Magalhaes,*, very pretty works & enchanting composer, than thheree are compilation on Helios record label worth listening and Portuguese Polyphony on naxos very good.

Thhere is probably more geneous works and composers but,, barcelona giga earthquaake in 18th century if im corrected , kill and devastated the country, lLisbon 1755) ,so we lost a lots of gooddies 

Anyone else but me care about Portuguese Renaissance polyphony,, the ticket is worth the admittion , trust me, great works await the listeners, enjoy your musicc or diiscover the affored mention classical composers.

:tiphat:


----------



## Logos (Nov 3, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Thhere is probably more geneus works and composers but,, barcelona giga earthquaake in 17th centuury if im corrected , kill and devastated the country ,so we lost a lots of gooddies


Are you referring to the 1755 Lisbon earthquake?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Are you referring to the 1755 Lisbon earthquake?* yes indeed Logos, sorry wrong date, wrong time lapse,, thanks for info

:tiphat:


----------

